

Steve Wozniak interview - parenthesis
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/3145691/Steve-Wozniak-interview-iconic-co-founder-on-the-iPod-iPhone-and-future-for-Apple.html

======
joshu
> His first love was an Iraqi super computer, a poster of which he had pinned
> to his bedroom wall.

Cray?

~~~
bootload
_"... His first love was an Iraqi super computer, a poster of which he had
pinned to his bedroom wall. ..Cray?"_

Not sure, but probably not. The timing is out.

Cray Research, the company started in '72 and released it's first machine, the
Cray 1 in '76. As a side note the current Cray, the XT5 is billed as the
_"world's most scalable Linux supercomputer"_ ~
<http://www.cray.com/Assets/PDF/about/cray_factsheet.pdf>

~~~
bootload
"... His first love was an Iraqi super computer, a poster of which he had
pinned to his bedroom wall. ..Cray?"

No, maybe a 4K Nova ~ <http://ed-thelen.org/comp-hist/dg-nova.html>

------
xiaoma
> _It is clear his teenage shyness is a thing of the past, but his inner geek
> certainly remains. Who else but the co-founder of Apple would name his dogs
> X, Y and Z, and consider naming his child Zowoz "because it's a
> palindrome"?_

Wow. Just... wow.

